# Goat pour-on thats safe?



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

I need a safe way of ridding my goats of lice. Yes, I have lice!!! Arggghhh. 
I have to close and cant' look throught the posts to find an answer so could you guys please help me and I will check back soon. The library is kicking me out.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I like the CYLENCE, it is safe for goats & works on lice, sucking & biting kinds.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

my vet recommends the powder, my mentor uses cydectin on his as a pour on but I have not been brave enough to try even though it hasnt hurt his 130 some odd goats.
Ive kinda had the same delima here, got a kid coming out next weekend to do the deed since I do not need the exposure.
Remember you have to do it every two weeks, and you have to treat their bedding area, if possible remove as much old bedding as you can. You can use Permitherin 10% to spray the area as well as the goats if you are not afraid of dirty looks from your goats.


----------



## MrsSurplus (Mar 10, 2011)

Totally newbie here so others may know of something wrong with this, but what about DE? Of course, you have to ensure goat and you don't enhale - but it's supposed to work for lice.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

I've used powdered sulphur mixed 50/50 with DE - lice were gone the next day and never came back.


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I can't believe I have lice. :shocked: How do you get it, if you have never had it before? I was in such a rush the other day I couldn't go through all the posts and threads to find the info. I do have the powder, but with my lung disease and being on O2, it is rather a pain for me to do it and not inhale at all during the process. The goats don't like it much either. 

Someone once told me that you can use a pour-on orally... Is there any truth to that? Sounds a little dangerous to me. Don't think I would have the nerve to try it. 

Is there a Cydecton(?) pour-on for goats, Cannon Farms, or was that the one for cows?

I don't trust salespeople around here. I'd rather ask you guys. Thanks again. Forever asking questions, Lynn


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

pookshollow said:


> I've used powdered sulphur mixed 50/50 with DE - lice were gone the next day and never came back.


That sounds awesome!! Did you use it on animals and bedding? And did you repeat it?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

crazygoatgal said:


> That sounds awesome!! Did you use it on animals and bedding? And did you repeat it?


That will be dusty Lynn so be careful. Maybe someone can sprinkle for you?


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, it stinks that I have to be sooooo careful about EVERYTHING!!!!!:grumble: And wearing a mask really inhibits my ability to breathe well. 

Think I may have some buyers though. Told one of them about this forum since she is new to goats, but she sounds like she would fit in quite well here.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

Lice just show up in late winter/early spring - usually on the goats that aren't doing as well as they should. I've only had it on one or two out of more than thirty goats. So, I dunno where they come from! :huh:

Sulphur powder without the DE wouldn't be quite so dusty, but it sounds like you'd need to be careful either way.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

cydectin is a cattle pour on, dark purple and smells like gas. and yes, use it orally!!! do it with my dairy girls without any issues. use a drench gun, 6cc per saanen doe day after kidding. doesnt' help wtih lice tho., i used a dog lice spray on one that had it. why only her, i have no idea? i think the barn swallows bring lice, horses got it once when i was younger. so yucky!


----------



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

I've had success with Cylence also (which is different than cydectin). Both are for cattle.

Cylence should be poured on, its NOT a wormer. Do not give cylence orally.

ETA: I think this thread is about 2 different things. You are looking for a pour on LICE killer, correct? Cylence is clear, looks like water, will kill lice and flies among some other pests. Cydectin is a wormer, comes in pour-on, is purple, but should be used orally.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

I use Permectrin II at the recommendation of my vet. Seems to work well. http://www.atozvetsupply.com/Permectrin-II-p/33-perm-11.htm


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

KimM said:


> I use Permectrin II at the recommendation of my vet. Seems to work well. http://www.atozvetsupply.com/Permectrin-II-p/33-perm-11.htm


I have some of that...How much do you use? Do you pour it on??


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Minelson said:


> I have some of that...How much do you use? Do you pour it on??


I'm just going to post some of the info I looked up - I use the sheep and lamb amount. I don't know if I'd apply this to Frankie until you know what is causing his hair loss as it might further irritate his skin. 

_Permectrin CDS is a premise and topical insecticide. The pour-on insecticide-synergized formula can be applied topically to livestock and their premises. Controls lice, horn and face flies, and aids in the control of ticks on beef and lactating dairy cattle. Controls lice, horn, stable, deer and face flies, eye gnats and ticks on horses. Controls sheep keds and lice on sheep. 

Extended Information:

PERMECTRINâ¢ 
CDS POUR-ON Boehringer Ingelheim Pour-On Insecticide SYNERGIZED FORMULA 
Concentrated Insecticide For Beef, Lactating Dairy Cattle, Sheep and Horses 
EPA Reg. No. 4691-121 EPA Est. No. 62478-FL-1A; 44616-MO-1B; 4691-KS-01D First letter of run code on container denotes Est. No. of manufacturer. 
Active Ingredients Permethrin (CAS No. 52645-53-1) 7.4% Piperonyl Butoxide Technical (CAS No. 51-03-6) 7.4% Other Ingredients* 85.2% Total 100.0% * 
Contains Petroleum Distillates Keep Out of Reach of Children CAUTION See below for additional precautionary statements and 
Directions for Use INDICATIONS Can be applied topically to livestock and their premises. Controls lice, horn and face flies, and aids in the control of ticks on beef and lactating dairy cattle. Controls lice, horn, stable, deer and face flies, eye gnats and ticks on horses. Controls sheep keds and lice on sheep.

APPLY TO: HORSES AND FOALS Target Pests Application Instructions Stable Flies, Deer Flies, Horn Flies, Face Flies, House Flies, Eye Gnats, Lice and Ticks. Aids in control of Horse Flies, Mosquitoes and Black Flies. Pour-On: Do not use this application method on foals. After riding or exercise, pour 8 mL to 16 mL per animal along back and down the face of MATURE horses, being careful to avoid the eyes. Repeat as necessary. Wipe-On: Apply 8 mL to 16 mL. Dampen an applicator mitt, cloth or toweling (turkish). Rub over hair with special attention to the legs, shoulders, neck and facial areas where flies tend to congregate. Avoid the eyes. Repeat treatment as necessary. Ready-To-Use Spray: Use after riding or exercising. Apply 8 mL to 16 mL undiluted in a mist sprayer per animal. Apply directly to ticks. Repeat as necessary. 
*APPLY TO: SHEEP AND LAMBS Target Pests Application Instructions Sheep Keds and Lice Pour-On: Pour along the back. Apply 1 mL per 50 lb body weight of animal, up to maximum of 12 mL for any one animalFor optimum control, all animals in the flock should be treated after shearing. *_


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

This is about the chemical in Cylence. It's a synthetic, slightly different form of permethrin, which is a chemical form of the naturally occurring pyrethrin.

http://extoxnet.orst.edu/pips/cyfluthr.htm

Cyfluthrin is a synthetic pyrethroid insecticide that has both contact and stomach poison action.


----------

